# Buy insurance from me! lol (or just ask me about insurance)



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I just started a job with Woodmen of the World here in Louisiana, selling life and health insurance (I can also do annuities by proxy, then when I get my Series 6 I can do them myself).

Just started, and it's a pain in the ass working a commission job off the bat... No paycheck unless I make sales, so I'm trying to build up a client base quickly.

*Shameless self promotion lol:*
If any of you guys ever need insurance, let me know  As long as the papers are signed in Louisiana, you can be a resident of any state.

Woodmen is a great company, we're a fraternal company so we pay refunds (which if you'd like, can be used to purchase additional paid up insurance), and if they are used to purchase PUA, a $25,000 whole life policy can have some outstanding death benefit down the road.

Also, gotta be a typical salesman some more... If you have any relatives, friends, whatever in the area that you think would be able to benefit from a policy, put them in contact with me and I'll gladly see what I can do for them. I'll help you out in any way I can in exchange for your help.

Anyway, if anyone (remember, even if you only visit Louisiana sometimes), would be interested in seeing what I can do for you, contact me at [email protected] and I can set an appointment with you and run some figures for you. *Also, I'd be your personal agent... How cool would that be?*

Oh and sorry for this spam thread, hope I don't get banned. :hammer: lol

Oh, and if you are a resident of any other state and never come down here, I may be able to hook you up with a Woodmen agent in your area. I won't be able to vouch for them because I only know some of the Louisiana agents, but this company is pretty much no-BS and doesn't tolerate shady agents. During the hiring/training process, they explain to you that if you're not genuinely interested in helping people out, and are only in it for the money, Woodmen isn't the company for you. Just let me know!

*If you have any questions about life or health insurance in general, or Woodmen of the World in general, feel free to post them here and I'll try to help you... It would be REALLY good practice for me, as I understandably don't know all the ins and outs of the products yet. Life insurance is more of a strongpoint for me than health though.*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new job....

I don't think we have that company here in NC..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey i worked for them it was with the Hessmer branch. yea i from avoyelles...eh! it's good pay , it's just getting clients!! i know where ya coming from. it's REALLY good insurance tho. !! are they letting you go sit in with the person training you? that's what they did with me...and i dont know why i was so nervous ..i would just freeze up. which is sooo not me, i guess it's just cuz i really had not much of a clue when it came to insurance, my thing is medical. GOOD LUCK tho! it's a really good company to work for they take care of their clients and workers.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

chic4pits said:


> hey i worked for them it was with the Hessmer branch. yea i from avoyelles...eh! it's good pay , it's just getting clients!! i know where ya coming from. it's REALLY good insurance tho. !! are they letting you go sit in with the person training you? that's what they did with me...and i dont know why i was so nervous ..i would just freeze up. which is sooo not me, i guess it's just cuz i really had not much of a clue when it came to insurance, my thing is medical. GOOD LUCK tho! it's a really good company to work for they take care of their clients and workers.


Nope I'm doing no sit ins at all, they basically gave me 4 days of training and said 'Good luck'. My area manager, CharlesStringer is a really nice guy though, real eager to help. I've got an appointment with my mom and step dad tomorrow that Charles said he'd go on with me.

As far as the money, yeah it looks to be great if I can cut it... One of the top earners in the nation (who is from Jena, LA) made something like $40k in commissions last month... Then I think bonuses are up to 110% of commission, so that takes it to $84k + app credits... in 1 month. Also, while we were in training, she sold a $4.4mil annuity that she made $100k commission off of I think.

So do you know any of the agents/managers from Louisiana? How long did you work there? My 2 managers, Desi (state manager), and Charles (area manager) are both really awesome people. To be honest, all of the people I'll be working with that I've met so far are really cool no-bullshit down to earth people.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Congrats on the new job....
> 
> I don't think we have that company here in NC..


Well thank ya 

And yep, we're in NC. Lots of people don't know about us though it seems, as I don't think we tend to advertise quite as much as some of the other companies. We've actually got well over 100 lodges in NC it looks like (Woodmen -- Lodge Listing)


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Just made my first sale today, I'm so amped up over it.

I sold 2 $25,000 whole life policies which were about $26 of premium per month each, and I made freaking $756 off of it... That amazed the hell out of me! lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats on the sale. 

I don't have any health insurance. I have an interview with a company tomorrow, and they let me know on the phone that they don't offer insurance benifits. Oh well.

I guess I'll wait and see if Obama gives me some when he takes office. LOL!!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> Congrats on the sale.
> 
> I don't have any health insurance. I have an interview with a company tomorrow, and they let me know on the phone that they don't offer insurance benifits. Oh well.
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see if Obama gives me some when he takes office. LOL!!


That sucks  Health insurance is ungodly expensive. I don't even carry any on myself, and never had. Thankfully, this company I'm with now offers some good health insurance, so I'll be sure to take advantage of it while I have it rofl


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> That sucks  Health insurance is ungodly expensive. I don't even carry any on myself, and never had. Thankfully, this company I'm with now offers some good health insurance, so I'll be sure to take advantage of it while I have it rofl


Whats even worse is when you CAN afford it, but you cant get it cause your "too skinny for your height", Ive only been sick like once in my life. What a joke.

P.S. I know it will be ask, Im 6'3, 120lbs. Weighted the same since I was 14.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> *That sucks * Health insurance is ungodly expensive. I don't even carry any on myself, and never had. Thankfully, this company I'm with now offers some good health insurance, so I'll be sure to take advantage of it while I have it rofl


You're telling me. I very rarely get sick, and when I did have insurance, I used to get so mad because I never met my deductable. I would pay for the insurance, then have to pay for the doctor visit, too.

I would like to have some life insurance, but I've never been to Louisiana. I always wanted to go to New Orleans, though.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> You're telling me. I very rarely get sick, and when I did have insurance, I used to get so mad because I never met my deductable. I would pay for the insurance, then have to pay for the doctor visit, too.
> 
> I would like to have some life insurance, but I've never been to Louisiana. I always wanted to go to New Orleans, though.


haha well come to New Orleans and I'll take you out on the town too  I've been there a few times, it's an awesome city.

But if anyone has any questions, regardless of whether you're interested or not (I don't really care, the practice will help me more than the money), I'll gladly answer them.

Edit: If you are really interested, I can try to set you up with a local agent where you live. Like I said, I won't be able to attest to their trustworthiness, but if they give you any crap, introduce their ass to your foot. Then tell them I'll help them re-live the foot to ass experience if I ever have the pleasure of meeting them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll get back to you when I know a little more about the job situation...


----------

